# Komplete Kontrol Keyboard....Please Advise!



## tomhartmanmusic (Nov 22, 2021)

I am trying to find out if there is a way to just use this keyboard (49) as JUST A KEYBOARD without it trying to take over my DAW. 
It is so unpredictable, sometimes it randomly turns down the audio track I'm on, etc. It is SO frustrating. I just like the keyboard itself. 

Thx
Tom


----------



## Paulogic (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes you can switch it to Midi Mode, that is SHIFT + MIDI/PLUGIN.
(If I remember correctly. I sold mine for a 88 keys)


----------



## tcovem (Nov 23, 2021)

Yes in fact on the MKIII it's just the "MIDI" button, and don't use the Komplete Kontrol plug-in.


----------

